# MASSAGE



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Anyone know a place to go for a good back massage? I know some beauticians do them but I would prefer someone that was sort of qualified , I did google and what a laugh, it brought me up naughty things and naughty girls-suppose massage is code word for ladies of the night  . Anyway Im in the Newtownabbey area so if anyone knew of one not too far away.

Thanx a stressed Bp!!


----------



## Sue30 (May 22, 2008)

Hey Babypowder - like your thinking - there is nothing like a good back or head massage when you are feeling stressed! Sorry I can't be of any help with regard to a recommendation but if you feeling that way inclined why don't you book yourself in for a treatment up at the Spa in the Galgorm (meant to be fantastic) and then you can spend the rest of the day relaxing by the pool!!


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

Sue iI might Just do that, take my DP with me and pamper ourselves, I never thought of there and its not too far away. .

Thanks BP.


----------



## jooles (Aug 3, 2008)

hi babypowder!!

believe it or not my mum is a qualified therapist who works from home and is fab!! since starting my tx i have been going up every week for back massage and indian head massage - she also does the hopi ear treatment which is amazing AND she also lives in newtownabbey!!!! i would be more than happy to give you her contact details if you would like to phone and have a chat with her  i have found them fantastic and she has a gorgeous treatment room in her house!!! i know i probably sound very biased but she knows what im going through with tx and exactly what kind of treatments i can have!!! sure you can let me know what ya think bud dont worry if you would prefer to go somewhere else!!! 

jules


----------



## Babypowder (Nov 1, 2008)

, Hi Jules that would be great if you could give me your mums details, and whereabouts in Newtownabbey! I have been looking for a while and just thought id post, then read your message and was like !  .

Thaks BP.


----------

